# Take the acid test!



## nedluddlow (Mar 18, 2002)

I visited this site called www.machemistry.com - I think it's from Apple and Microsoft - which is kind of weird, but hey - maybe it's not a bad thing. Anyway, they have this personality test on it called the Acid Test. It's pretty fast and fun - I recommend it to anyone with a sense of humor... my result was The Shaman! (Apparently, Rasputin and I have a lot in common!) Just thought you might dig it!


----------



## dlookus (Mar 18, 2002)

Trickster


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 18, 2002)

WTF


----------



## wdw_ (Mar 18, 2002)

My element is lithium


----------



## themacko (Mar 18, 2002)

The Crusader


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 18, 2002)

As garbageman I'm intelligent in recycling. I only receives a blackscreen.


----------



## themacko (Mar 18, 2002)

it's a flash plug-in, you might need to use IE.


----------



## wdw_ (Mar 18, 2002)

Hey themacko. Your avatar has the same color scheme as the pic I posted.

Weird.


----------



## phatsharpie (Mar 18, 2002)

Hey! Another Crusader here too!

Not sure how I feel about sulfur as my element though!

-B


----------



## rinse (Mar 18, 2002)

A Dreamer here.


----------



## apb3 (Mar 18, 2002)

just call me Loki, the trickster...


----------



## genghiscohen (Mar 18, 2002)

Hehehe!  Another Trickster here.
Just call me Coyote...


----------



## edX (Mar 18, 2002)

trickster

call me Ed, not Mr. Spruiell


----------



## senne (Mar 18, 2002)

trickster.


i think that there's just one, and that's Trickster.



senne.


----------



## symphonix (Mar 18, 2002)

I'm The Iconoclaust!

He he he ...


----------



## apb3 (Mar 18, 2002)

Is that anything like Santa Claust?


----------



## thisbechuck (Mar 18, 2002)

well, i didn't get santa is there was such a thing... i didn't see any questions like "do you fly a sleigh with reindeer around the world every christmas eve?", so... 

I'm a shaman myself... just like steve jobs.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 18, 2002)

dreamer.


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 18, 2002)

I'm a ... tortoise!

No, wait.  You are all talking about that Chemistry thing, huh?  I'm still waiting for it to open (darn modem!  I need new hamsters to drive my internet connection!)

But I am curious.  Linked to macchemistry.com, which redirects to... Microsoft?  Trickster indeed.  I have been betrayed into visiting an MS page... IEEEE!



I'm so funny.


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 18, 2002)

Pure Gold.  The Alchemist.

Answers were:
BABBBCAAACBBCBBABAABAAAB

The image can be found here for the lazy typers.  

Edit (darn "post" button was supposed to preview -- the website should have psychically known that I wanted to preview, not post.):

I'm not sure, however, that I enjoy being associated with Bill Gates....


----------



## Koelling (Mar 18, 2002)

Am I the only one who saw this?



> If so, the relationship between Microsoft and Apple is a perfect combination for U. It offers the best of both worlds - superior business and productivity tools in Microsoft's powerful new Office v. X, *and a superior operating system* that will nurture inspired creativity in Apple's stunning new OS X.



Am I crazy or is this really the microsoft website?


----------



## apb3 (Mar 18, 2002)

Maybe it's PR to get the DOJ off their slimy backs...

It made me sick. But, as the site labeled me a "trickster," I feel OK about it. Must mean I'm doing something right against the evil empire.


----------



## scruffy (Mar 18, 2002)

I don't care for their profile blurb - it's all about money.  Sounds more like a televangelist à la Oral Roberts than a shaman.  

Avant-garde fashionista/world's most popular DJ/advertising maven.  Bah!  People who might have the talent to be a shaman, but instead turn to cynical exploitation, almost as destructive to their victims as it is to their own souls.  Surely a good shaman would try to cure these people, to let them see the damage they are doing themselves, to help them stand upright before they become permanently spiritually malformed.

As a post script - If I become the world's most popular DJ, I'll know it's time to quit.  It would mean I've been spinning commercialist pop-pablum for the past couple of years.  And don't even talk to me about the other two.


----------



## uoba (Mar 19, 2002)

evidently on Helium


----------



## sheepguy42 (Mar 19, 2002)

I'm a trickster, like so many others here. Go figure. I just want to get moving with starting my Open Discourse club.
~Ryan


----------



## unlearnthetruth (Mar 19, 2002)

s h a m a n


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Mar 19, 2002)

dreamer.... thank god 

and i don't think it's a joke... go to http://www.microsoft.com/canada/ and you'll see a link to it...


----------



## julguribye (Mar 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rinse _
> *A Dreamer here. *



me too


----------



## macguy17 (Mar 25, 2002)

Trickster...

Strange, how did it know?

Coincidence? or bad movie script.
you decide


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 25, 2002)

So far I seem to be the only one who is Gold.  This can be seen as good or bad, I suppose, since that means that I'm the only one like Bill...

So that means I'll be a billionaire and no one else will?


----------

